# 2000 Malibu electrical problems [resolved]



## measel (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a 2000 Chevrolet Malibu that has just recently started acting up. These are the things I have noticed.
- Check Engine light comes on
- Emissions light (The one that looks like a transmission)
- Daytime running lights sometimes don't come on as well as the instrument gauges(Fuel)(Temp)
- Car seems to run fine except for some problems after engine start. Has a hard time idling at first.

I took the car to Autozone and they put a diagnostic tester on it and this is what it said
P0449
P0443
Both these codes say it has detected a malfunction in the electrical circuit for the vent/solenoid in the evaporative emission control system.

Could this all be from the same malfunction? All these problems just started!

I appreciate in insight to what the heck may be happening.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

When this occurs, will turning ignition off and restarting clear the problem/symptom? I'm suspicious that the ignition switch, or a contact in it's mating connector may be failing.


----------



## measel (Feb 1, 2006)

Well it is usually the exact opposite. Most problems arise upon ingnition. A few minutes after engine start the guages and running lights will eventually come on together. The check engine light is usaually reset upon ignition. The emissions light is on all the time and hasn't turned off yet.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I agree with Batty that you may have an issue where the ignition switch is hanging. 

Do you have a lot of keys on your keyring or other bulky or heavy stuff?

You might try just the ignition key for a while and see if this changes anything?

Also try carefully turning the ignition switch toward the off position just a very little bit next time the problem occurs and see if this does not help your problem. 

JamesO


----------



## measel (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. It just so happens I have been noticing some problems with my ignition switch. Sometimes it wont turn unless the key is in just right and feels a little funny when I do turn the car over. Maybe this is the culprit

Does this require a full ignition switch change and can it be done with out taking it to a dealer. I am just not sure the complexity of this job

Also does a new ignition swtich come with a new key or do I have to get a locksmith involved?


----------



## Monterey Jack (Dec 10, 2005)

You can do it yourself. BUT this will involve removing the airbag and the SRS clockspring which really isnt a DIY thing. It shouldnt take a dealer that long to do it.


----------



## measel (Feb 1, 2006)

The ignition is on the dash next to the steering console. I assume you mentioned removing the airbag because you thought it was on the steering console. Is this correct?


----------



## Monterey Jack (Dec 10, 2005)

measel said:


> The ignition is on the dash next to the steering console. I assume you mentioned removing the airbag because you thought it was on the steering console. Is this correct?



Yep.


----------



## measel (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. The ignition switch change fixed the problem!


----------

